# FYI - Looking for a part



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Found this link in the back of the April 2004 Chesapeake Life magazine.

http://www.AMERICANOUTBOARD.com//

Afew more for you boat owners.

http://pagebiz.com/bds/aluminum/repair.html

http://pagebiz.com/bds/motor/motorboard.html

http://www.pfs-ware.com/oliver.htm


----------

